# awesome first day, 18 birds *pics*



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

woodrows, blacks, teal, mallards and a few spoonies to boot!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on your hunt! Could just be the angle but I dont see an OGF sticker on the back window of that truck. LOL


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thats one heck of a nice mixed bag for the opener! We shot 4 woodies in some flooded timber but never had a chance at any other birds. Looks like a lot of fun, congrats!


----------



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you still have the flank feathers from the mature Wood Ducks?
I sure could use them for my fly tying.

mayfly418


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

mayfly418 said:


> Do you still have the flank feathers from the mature Wood Ducks?
> I sure could use them for my fly tying.
> 
> mayfly418


Mayfly,

I shoot quite a few woodies a year, send me a PM with your number and I can save you feathers if you would like. How about pheasants? Rabbitt? Deer? You name it, I'd be happy to help.

Regards,


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job there Procraftboats21...Any time you can come home with bragging rights of killing 18 birds in one day..That is a feat in it's self...That reminds me of what I considered my best day in the field..one evening in the corn field and six shooters came home with twelve Geese..What a Pic.So I know what you guy's feel like....Congrats.....Jim....


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks guys. it was a hunt i'll never forget and sharing it with some close friends made it better. plus it was one of the most mixed bagged 6 duck limit i have ever personally shot.

1 blue wing teal
1 green wing teal
1 woodrow
1 black
2 mallards


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

hey how come i never saw these pics?! look a lot better than the ones i took!


----------

